# Any experiences with pre-made complete systems?



## llamaman (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm going to start a hydro grow in my closet and am looking at some of the complete, ready to go systems on the net.  Anyone have any experience with the Sunlight Sheds or Supercloset systems?  They are pricey, but seem easier than trying to put a system together from scratch for a newB like me.  I know if all goes well I can have my stash and pay off my investment in a system.
Thanks


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey, good to see you again in here. I've had a ton of experience with other systems and have designed a bunch. If you are going hydro, I would suggest an Ebb and Flow system. It's a very reliable method of growing.

I have the instructions for building a really good hydro system in the DIY area.

Click Here

I'd be glad to help you build it if you're interested.

Good luck man!


----------

